# The Final Frontier



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Que the Star Trek music : Space the final frontier. These are the voyages of The Brother's Grunt. Our mission is to search out and grow as many strains as possible. To bodly go where no Grunt has gone before. And to smoke the shit out of everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here are some pics from planet PAPAYA. If you look real close you can see Your Anus. OOPS i'm sorry i meant URANUS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Insane

Great lookin buds man, great pics too. Gotta admit that I am myself just an old trekkie lol


----------



## LdyLunatic

hahaha.....GREAT backdrop    plants are looking awesome!!!


----------



## yogi dc

what her (gravtaional)I dont know how to spell it)  pull like.


----------



## GreenDayGirl

TBG, you never cease to amaze us! What a wonderful world we live in!


----------



## Mutt

. I don't see your anus. hahahahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love sittin around looking at your journals those buds look great


----------



## bigbudz

While Sir Mutt continues to search for your anus, I'll keep lookin at them buds, in hopes that one day I can achieve such greatness!!


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Are we supposed to be looking for Mutt's anus?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*You guys and gals crack me up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














*


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Just checking to see if Mutt has found his anus.


----------



## Mutt

smartasses.


----------



## pranicfever

Can i Visit Planet PAPAYA.... please please.. I promise i'll help find mutts anus


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Mutt you better watch out their after your anus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## GreenDayGirl

only if it leads us to Planet Papaya! Does that mean Mutt's anus smells like papaya? Sorry I shouldn't have gone there!


----------



## Mutt

EXIT ONLY. hahahaha
I knew they were gonna get the wrong impression when I crashed the ladies only party.


----------



## GreenDayGirl

cross dressers as mentioned before are always welcome! (for entertainment purposes only of course!)


----------



## Stoney Bud

Mutt, I ain't talkin about your anus man. I do hope you find it however. As for it smelling like any type of vegetable, I'm not going anywhere near that one.

Bro Grunt! Do you see what you've started now?

Dude, those are sweet! Gawd oh Gawd! Slap one through the output man. 

Think of this; If they ever get teleportation down, we could send each other a bud. "Here Grunt, have some Ice Oil and some Seven Drawrfs."


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Maybe someone should start working on that!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Mutt, I ain't talkin about your anus man. I do hope you find it however. As for it smelling like any type of vegetable, I'm not going anywhere near that one.
> 
> Bro Grunt! Do you see what you've started now?
> 
> Dude, those are sweet! Gawd oh Gawd! Slap one through the output man.
> 
> Think of this; If they ever get teleportation down, we could send each other a bud. "Here Grunt, have some Ice Oil and some Seven Drawrfs."


Teleportation? I want that. I would never leave my house again. Stoney like you said we could send each other bud. I want that.


----------



## Mutt

Teleportation huh?

http://www.klas-tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=2920927&nav=168XWABW
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2004-11-05-teleportation_x.htm

PDF of Air Force report in the authorization to research teleportation.
http://www.fas.org/sgp/eprint/teleport.pdf#search='teleportation%20research'

Caltech research
http://www.cco.caltech.edu/~qoptics/teleport.html

Well you asked.


----------



## GreenDayGirl

Ok whoever said people who smoke pot are "stupid" obviously never tried to follow one of ya'lls "intelligent conversations   Kills brain cells my ass!


----------



## johnnybuds

Nice Buds Grunt Where Ever you Are:48:


----------



## trillions of atoms

Haha green day girl.   I member her....wow. 

This was soon long ago but it was like yesterday.


----------



## johnnybuds

trillions of atoms said:


> Haha green day girl.   I member her....wow.
> 
> This was soon long ago but it was like yesterday.



Thats Why I Pulled It Up :bongin:


----------



## johnnybuds

One More Time For The Grunt


----------

